# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Lidhja me IPv6 del e kufizuar

## Peniel

Përshëndetje.


Kam diçka të paqartë në lidhje me një protokoll që ka të bëjë me lidhjen në Internet (më duket). Sa herë kontrrolloj statusin më del që është e kufizuar kjo lidhje. Ka mundësi që dikush të më ndihmojë me një shpjegim?

Windows që përdor është Vista Home Edition dhe bëhet fjalë për Ipv6 si më poshtë në figurë.


Faleminderit.

----------


## Xemlo

IPv6 perfaqeson versionin 6 te Protokollit te Internetit. Fut disa sherbime te reja dhe thjeshteson shume konfigurimin dhe mirmbajtjen e rrjetave IP. Karakteristika me kryesore e saj eshte hapesira me e madhe e adresave IP qe mund te jene ne dispozicion. IPv6 te lejon te kesh deri ne rreth 3,4 × 1038 adresa (280.000.000.000.000.000 adresa unike per cdo meter katror te siperfaqes se tokes), nderkohe qe IPv4 mund te kishte vetem deri ne  4 miliarde (4 × 109) adresa.

Nje adrese IP e versionit 6 do kishte kete forme 2001:0db8:85a3:08d3:1319:8a2e:0370:7344.

Persa i perket pyetjes tende, eshte dicka qe eshte mese normale, pasi akoma nuk ka filluar te perdoret. Duke qene se nuk arrin te gjeje komunikimim me 1 aparature, router, pc a cdo gje tjeter qe punon me IP, qe te perdore protokollin IPv6

----------


## Peniel

Faleminderit për përgjigjen. Do desha të di nëse ndikon në shpejtësinë e Internetit.  Me pak fjalë IPv6 shërben vetëm për adresat ip apo ka edhe funksione të tjera?



Faleminderit.

ns

----------


## qoska

Nuk te ndikon as ne performance as ne ndojne gje tjeter!

E vetmja gje qe do te thote ajo limited(qe eshte paksa teknike) nga pikepamja e user-it eshte: nuk eshte ne pune me funksionalitet te plote!

Nese nuk do ta kesh me ate mesazh shko tek local area properties dhe jepi remove IPv6 protocol qe eshte aktiv ne te gjithe updatet e fundit te Microsoft pasi ne Japoni po perdoret shume!

----------


## Peniel

Faleminderit.



ns

----------

